# Name the Movie - Holiday Theme



## Szyslak (Dec 5, 2008)

Welcome to the latest round of "Name the Movie".  As there are so many great holidays this time of year, and great movies about those holidays, the theme for this round will be *Holiday Movies*.  The most plentiful subject matter will surely come from Christmas movies, but feel free to use movies about Chanukkah, Kwanzaa, New Years, etc.  Pretty much any major holiday that falls within the calender period of this round (5th December - 5th January)

The holiday doesn't need to be the primary theme, just an identifiable element.

Please refrain from any negative comments regarding other people's holidays or religious beliefs.  This is not the thread nor the site for that, and moderators will be summoned swiftly.  

Anyone can join in the game as long as you are willing to follow the rules and enjoy playing. If you are new to the game or unsure of the rules refer to the link to go to the main discussion thread.

Round details:

Round start : *5th December*
Round end: *5th January*
Judge: Szyslak

Any issues or complaints should be brought up in the discussion thread or sent directly to the judge.

Remember to send the answer to the previous poster when posting a picture for your turn.
Remember to keep the scores updated.

Keeping a list of the movies already used in a spoiler box seemed to work pretty well last round, so we'll try that again.  IMDb links aren't really necessary, and may even serve as a platform for pranks for the most nefarious among us.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Most of all, this thread is supposed to be fun.  Try to keep that in mind.     

Link to discussion thread: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=98698



Spoiler: Revised Rules of the Game



One person posts a screenshot of a film, relevant to the theme of the round, making sure it isn't impossible to guess (ie include either a lead character or make it a renowned/significant scene)....or too easy. When a successful guess has been made and confirmed to be correct by the poster of the image, the person who guessed successfully posts the next screenshot and sends a PM to the forum member whose image they guessed correctly. This allows them to judge the guesses for that particular image in your absence. When confirming a film the score table must be updated with the new scores, post this in a codebox to make sure the list doesn't get too long. So, if you're going to make a guess and following that post a snapshot please ensure that you check back every so often to see if someone named your movie correctly or to check if your guess was correct so that the game isn't held up too long. Try not to repeat movies, especially the same scene...

Revision introduced last round:

If someone posts a correct guess and doesn't come back to post a new picture within 12 hours then it becomes a do-over. The turn reverts back to the previous player who posted a pic, that player posts a new pic and PMs the previous player again. The first time someone does it they just get a warning, the next time they do it the points get removed to stop habit forming.



This is the first image to guess, as always, an easy one to start things off...


----------



## Man18 (Dec 5, 2008)

Home Alone


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 5, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Home Alone


Correct!  

Scores

R4man18: 1



Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Home Alone


----------



## Man18 (Dec 5, 2008)

Scores

R4man18: 1
TomQMan



Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Home Alone
Jack Frost



never personally seen it just seen the nekkid lady pics from it lol.


----------



## tomqman (Dec 5, 2008)

jack frost lol good movie






heres a very easy scene to guess


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 5, 2008)

The Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## tomqman (Dec 5, 2008)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> The Nightmare Before Christmas


correct

Scores

R4man18: 1
TomQMan:1
Vulpes Abnocto:1



Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Home Alone
Jack Frost
nightmare before christmas


----------



## imz (Dec 5, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

>



I believe that's home alone 2 is it not?


----------



## Man18 (Dec 5, 2008)

imz said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought the same thing because in number 2 he is in new york or someplace similar and goes into the toy store and buys the doves.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm not sure exactly which Home Alone that is.


Here's the next movie, though








One of my perennial favorites.


----------



## Man18 (Dec 5, 2008)

scrooged


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 5, 2008)

Abso-tively

Scores

*R4man18: 2*
TomQMan:1
Vulpes Abnocto:1



Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Home Alone
Jack Frost
nightmare before christmas
Scrooged




(I know this one R4man18.)


----------



## budrow66 (Dec 5, 2008)

Ernest Saves Christmas.


----------



## Man18 (Dec 6, 2008)

yes budrow please update scores sick as hell need to go.


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 6, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> imz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doh.  I think you're right.  For some reason I had a really hard time finding an image from Home Alone that was anything but the iconic "kevin trying aftershave" shot and I inadvertently grabbed one from Home Alone 2.  My bad.  

Not going to go back and screw up the order or anything, but imz does deserve a point for guessing the correct movie.

Updated Scores

R4man18: 2
TomQMan: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
imz: 1
*budrow66: 1*

budrow66's turn



Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Home Alone II
Jack Frost
nightmare before christmas
Scrooged
Ernest Saves Christmas


----------



## budrow66 (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 6, 2008)

*disclaimer notice*

Okay. 
I can explain this guy.

I dragged his lanky pale ass in kicking and screaming.

I googled the image for this, and assisted in helping him post the image.






 Elder Gods love him. (which is Southern for "He's a little slow")

But I guarantee, once he gets the method down, he'll be an extreme asset to the forum. (The guy's a fuc*in Genius, I swear.)



And we're a little drunk. 






Mea culpa


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 6, 2008)

Love the idea, but the date stamp on the pic and the air conditioner in the window might suggest that it's not actually a screen capture from the movie.  

I always wanted one of those.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[Edit] 
@Vulpes: "Elder Gods love him"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Haven't heard that in forever.  

I'd love to be having a beer with you and budrow right now.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (I'm a little drunk myself)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 6, 2008)

^^; 
I'll call Mea Culpa on that one too. 

(And tonight, it's Canadian Whisky)


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 6, 2008)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> ^^;
> I'll call Mea Culpa on that one too.
> 
> (And tonight, it's Canadian Whisky)


Glad you got it sorted.  I'm into a little Knob Creek myself.  Canadian sounds tasty though.


----------



## tomqman (Dec 6, 2008)

A Christmas Story


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 6, 2008)

You know it!

Budrow would post, but the puss already fell asleep.
(A Perfect example of why I'll never have kids)


*evil grin*

Anyway,

Updated Scores

R4man18: 2
*TomQMan: 2*
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
imz: 1
budrow66: 1




Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Home Alone II
Jack Frost
Nightmare Before Christmas
Scrooged
Ernest Saves Christmas
A Christmas Story


----------



## tomqman (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## imz (Dec 6, 2008)

Jingle all the way


----------



## tomqman (Dec 6, 2008)

imz said:
			
		

> Jingle all the way


correct
Updated Scores

R4man18: 2
TomQMan: 2
*imz: 2*
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
budrow66: 1




Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Home Alone II
Jack Frost
Nightmare Before Christmas
Scrooged
Ernest Saves Christmas
A Christmas Story
Jingle All The Way


----------



## imz (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 6, 2008)

imz said:
			
		

>




Fixed the image. it didn't work for me.

And I forfeit this one.


----------



## tomqman (Dec 6, 2008)

never seen it but know the movie because my mum loves it lol


----------



## laminaatplaat (Dec 6, 2008)

The Polar Express

edit: oops, waiting.


----------



## tomqman (Dec 6, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The Polar Express


correct, *make sure you send your anwser to imz (not me)*
Updated Scores

R4man18: 2
TomQMan: 2
imz: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
budrow66: 1
*laminaatplaat:1*




Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Home Alone II
Jack Frost
Nightmare Before Christmas
Scrooged
Ernest Saves Christmas
A Christmas Story
Jingle All The Way
Polar Express


----------



## ComplicatioN (Dec 7, 2008)

k


----------



## tomqman (Dec 7, 2008)

ComplicatioN said:
			
		

>


you need to guess a movie before you can post your own movie and at the moment it is laminaatplaat go


----------



## laminaatplaat (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## greyhound (Dec 7, 2008)

the money train?


----------



## imz (Dec 7, 2008)

greyhound said:
			
		

> the money train?



correct, *make sure you send your anwser to laminaatplaat*
Updated Scores

R4man18: 2
TomQMan: 2
imz: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
budrow66: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
*greyhound: 1*




Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Home Alone II
Jack Frost
Nightmare Before Christmas
Scrooged
Ernest Saves Christmas
A Christmas Story
Jingle All The Way
Polar Express
Money Train


----------



## greyhound (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## Man18 (Dec 7, 2008)

Die Hard. Great Movie.


----------



## greyhound (Dec 7, 2008)

Correct

Updated Scores

*R4man18: 3*
TomQMan: 2
imz: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
budrow66: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
greyhound: 1




Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Home Alone II
Jack Frost
Nightmare Before Christmas
Scrooged
Ernest Saves Christmas
A Christmas Story
Jingle All The Way
Polar Express
Money Train
Die Hard


----------



## Man18 (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## tomqman (Dec 7, 2008)

bad santa


----------



## Man18 (Dec 7, 2008)

Correct

Updated Scores

R4man18: 3
TomQMan: 3
imz: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
budrow66: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
greyhound: 1




Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Home Alone II
Jack Frost
Nightmare Before Christmas
Scrooged
Ernest Saves Christmas
A Christmas Story
Jingle All The Way
Polar Express
Money Train
Die Hard
Bad Santa





*Posts merged*


Correct

Updated Scores

R4man18: 3
TomQMan: 3
imz: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
budrow66: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
greyhound: 1




Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Home Alone II
Jack Frost
Nightmare Before Christmas
Scrooged
Ernest Saves Christmas
A Christmas Story
Jingle All The Way
Polar Express
Money Train
Die Hard
Bad Santa


----------



## tomqman (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## Votkrath (Dec 7, 2008)

Elf


----------



## Man18 (Dec 7, 2008)

Votkrath said:
			
		

> Elf





Correct

Updated Scores

R4man18: 3
TomQMan: 3
imz: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
budrow66: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
greyhound: 1
votkrath: 1




Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Home Alone II
Jack Frost
Nightmare Before Christmas
Scrooged
Ernest Saves Christmas
A Christmas Story
Jingle All The Way
Polar Express
Money Train
Die Hard
Bad Santa
Elf


----------



## Votkrath (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## Man18 (Dec 7, 2008)

Votkrath said:
			
		

> doesntwork/images/50285lolz.jpg


your site wants a password to view the image please upload to imageshack.us or pix.gbatemp.net

*Posts merged*

reindeer games
thanks for the reup


----------



## tomqman (Dec 7, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> reindeer games




Correct

Updated Scores

*R4man18: 4*
TomQMan: 3
imz: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
budrow66: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
greyhound: 1
votkrath: 1




Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Home Alone II
Jack Frost
Nightmare Before Christmas
Scrooged
Ernest Saves Christmas
A Christmas Story
Jingle All The Way
Polar Express
Money Train
Die Hard
Bad Santa
Elf
reindeer games


----------



## Man18 (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## tomqman (Dec 7, 2008)

Love Actually


----------



## Man18 (Dec 8, 2008)

Correct

Updated Scores

*R4man18: 4*
TomQMan: 4
imz: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
budrow66: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
greyhound: 1
votkrath: 1




Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Home Alone II
Jack Frost
Nightmare Before Christmas
Scrooged
Ernest Saves Christmas
A Christmas Story
Jingle All The Way
Polar Express
Money Train
Die Hard
Bad Santa
Elf
reindeer games
Love Actually


----------



## tomqman (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 8, 2008)

The Santa Clause ....2 (I think)


----------



## tomqman (Dec 8, 2008)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> The Santa Clause ....2 (I think)


Correct 

Updated Scores

R4man18: 4
TomQMan: 4
imz: 2
*Vulpes Abnocto: 2*
budrow66: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
greyhound: 1
votkrath: 1




Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Home Alone II
Jack Frost
Nightmare Before Christmas
Scrooged
Ernest Saves Christmas
A Christmas Story
Jingle All The Way
Polar Express
Money Train
Die Hard
Bad Santa
Elf
reindeer games
Love Actually
Santa Clause 2


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 8, 2008)

It's early in the game. 
Lets get eclectic.


----------



## Man18 (Dec 8, 2008)

IVe seen this and the cartoon adaptation need to remember what its called.

found it.

The Life and Adventures of Santa Claus

i think its the claymation version.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 8, 2008)

I should have known R4man would get it.


Updated Scores

*R4man18: 5*
TomQMan: 4
imz: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
budrow66: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
greyhound: 1
votkrath: 1




Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Home Alone II
Jack Frost
Nightmare Before Christmas
Scrooged
Ernest Saves Christmas
A Christmas Story
Jingle All The Way
Polar Express
Money Train
Die Hard
Bad Santa
Elf
reindeer games
Love Actually
Santa Clause 2
The Life and Adventures of Santa Claus




(I never saw a cartoon version. Will have to look it up)


----------



## Man18 (Dec 8, 2008)

I saw both versions the claymation one trumps the other.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 9, 2008)

Silent Night Deadly Night?


----------



## Man18 (Dec 9, 2008)

I should have known R4man trollydave would get it.


Updated Scores

*R4man18: 5*
TomQMan: 4
imz: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
budrow66: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
greyhound: 1
votkrath: 1
trollydave:1




Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Home Alone II
Jack Frost
Nightmare Before Christmas
Scrooged
Ernest Saves Christmas
A Christmas Story
Jingle All The Way
Polar Express
Money Train
Die Hard
Bad Santa
Elf
reindeer games
Love Actually
Santa Clause 2
The Life and Adventures of Santa Claus
Silent Night Deadly Night




(I never saw a cartoon version. Will have to look it up)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## seja-8 (Dec 9, 2008)

Christmas Vacation


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 10, 2008)

seja-8 said:
			
		

> Christmas Vacation



Correct! Not as good as the first 2 but still had some laughs in it.

Updated Scores

R4man18: 5
TomQMan: 4
imz: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
budrow66: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
greyhound: 1
votkrath: 1
trollydave:1
*seja-8: 1*




Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Home Alone II
Jack Frost
Nightmare Before Christmas
Scrooged
Ernest Saves Christmas
A Christmas Story
Jingle All The Way
Polar Express
Money Train
Die Hard
Bad Santa
Elf
reindeer games
Love Actually
Santa Clause 2
The Life and Adventures of Santa Claus
Silent Night Deadly Night
National Lampoons Christmas Vacation


----------



## Lazycus (Dec 10, 2008)

Ooops.  It seems I should have read the full rules.  Please delete.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Dec 10, 2008)

Well  as Seja-8 didnt do one , i will do 1 hope he doesnt mind..lol


----------



## Man18 (Dec 10, 2008)

Home Alone 3

young scarlett johanson nom nom nom


Spoiler


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 10, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> Well  as Seja-8 didnt do one , i will do 1 hope he doesnt mind..lol


Thanks for trying to keep things moving, but that was too soon VISHI.  You need to give someone at least 12 hours after they are told that they are correct.

Please read the updated rules on the first page before jumping in.    

R4man18's guess was correct, so we'll proceed with the movie he posted.  R4man18, you can PM me the answer if you haven't sent it to anyone yet.  

Scores

R4man18: 6
TomQMan: 4
imz: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
budrow66: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
greyhound: 1
votkrath: 1
trollydave:1
seja-8: 1



Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Home Alone II
Jack Frost
Nightmare Before Christmas
Scrooged
Ernest Saves Christmas
A Christmas Story
Jingle All The Way
Polar Express
Money Train
Die Hard
Bad Santa
Elf
reindeer games
Love Actually
Santa Clause 2
The Life and Adventures of Santa Claus
Silent Night Deadly Night
National Lampoons Christmas Vacation
Home Alone 3


----------



## Man18 (Dec 10, 2008)

its a super easy one everyone. I wont send anyone a message so they will be able to guess the movie.

hint it was remade and the start took off her top in one or 2 movies.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 10, 2008)

Black Christmas?


----------



## Man18 (Dec 10, 2008)

Scores

R4man18: 6
TomQMan: 4
imz: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
budrow66: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
greyhound: 1
votkrath: 1
*trollydave:2*
seja-8: 1



Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Home Alone II
Jack Frost
Nightmare Before Christmas
Scrooged
Ernest Saves Christmas
A Christmas Story
Jingle All The Way
Polar Express
Money Train
Die Hard
Bad Santa
Elf
reindeer games
Love Actually
Santa Clause 2
The Life and Adventures of Santa Claus
Silent Night Deadly Night
National Lampoons Christmas Vacation
Home Alone 3
Black Christmas


[/quote]


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 10, 2008)

This one's a feature length TV movie.  Had a word with Syzslak and he said he didn't see why it shouldn't be ok.  If anyone's not too happy about then send me a PM and I'll change it.  There's loads of great holiday season feature length TV movies though.


----------



## imz (Dec 10, 2008)

A Christmas carol?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 10, 2008)

imz said:
			
		

> A Christmas carol?



That's not the full name of this version.


----------



## Lazycus (Dec 10, 2008)

"An American Christmas Carol"



Fonzie gives this movie a thumbs-up




"Aaaayyy"


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 10, 2008)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> "An American Christmas Carol"



Correct! (You can post your pic now lol)

Scores

R4man18: 6
TomQMan: 4
imz: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
budrow66: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
greyhound: 1
votkrath: 1
trollydave:2
seja-8: 1
*Lazycus: !*



Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Home Alone II
Jack Frost
Nightmare Before Christmas
Scrooged
Ernest Saves Christmas
A Christmas Story
Jingle All The Way
Polar Express
Money Train
Die Hard
Bad Santa
Elf
reindeer games
Love Actually
Santa Clause 2
The Life and Adventures of Santa Claus
Silent Night Deadly Night
National Lampoons Christmas Vacation
Home Alone 3
Black Christmas
An American Christmas Carol



Sorry imz!


----------



## Lazycus (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks TD.  That didn't take too long.


----------



## Man18 (Dec 10, 2008)

Trading Places?


----------



## Lazycus (Dec 10, 2008)

Too easy for you!  I try and watch it every year around Christmas time.  Also "Planes, Trains, and Automobiles" at Thanksgiving.

Scores

*R4man18: 7*
TomQMan: 4
imz: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
budrow66: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
greyhound: 1
votkrath: 1
trollydave:2
seja-8: 1
Lazycus: 1



Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Home Alone II
Jack Frost
Nightmare Before Christmas
Scrooged
Ernest Saves Christmas
A Christmas Story
Jingle All The Way
Polar Express
Money Train
Die Hard
Bad Santa
Elf
reindeer games
Love Actually
Santa Clause 2
The Life and Adventures of Santa Claus
Silent Night Deadly Night
National Lampoons Christmas Vacation
Home Alone 3
Black Christmas
An American Christmas Carol
Trading Places


----------



## Man18 (Dec 10, 2008)

I just recognize movies with titties in em. lol.





easy one.

everyone should have a scare on christmas.


----------



## tomqman (Dec 10, 2008)

puppet master


----------



## Man18 (Dec 11, 2008)

no.


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Dec 11, 2008)

Flubber!


----------



## Man18 (Dec 11, 2008)

close.


----------



## Lazycus (Dec 11, 2008)

"Puppet Master Vs. Demonic Toys"


----------



## Man18 (Dec 11, 2008)

I didnt send him the answer so since he is new I think he should be able to take the point. if anyone disagrees its the holidays so g2h.

Too easy for you!  I try and watch it every year around Christmas time.  Also "Planes, Trains, and Automobiles" at Thanksgiving.

Scores

R4man18: 7
TomQMan: 4
imz: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
budrow66: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
greyhound: 1
votkrath: 1
trollydave:2
seja-8: 1
*Lazycus: 2*



Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Home Alone II
Jack Frost
Nightmare Before Christmas
Scrooged
Ernest Saves Christmas
A Christmas Story
Jingle All The Way
Polar Express
Money Train
Die Hard
Bad Santa
Elf
reindeer games
Love Actually
Santa Clause 2
The Life and Adventures of Santa Claus
Silent Night Deadly Night
National Lampoons Christmas Vacation
Home Alone 3
Black Christmas
An American Christmas Carol
Trading Places
Puppet Master vs Demonic Toys


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 11, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> if anyone disagrees its the holidays so g2h.









Alright, post up a movie Lazycus and PM the answer to R4man18 so we don't have to invoke the hit n' run rules.  You know you wanna.


----------



## Lazycus (Dec 11, 2008)

Too hard?  No titties, just jugs.


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 12, 2008)

_Emmet Otter's Jug-Band Christmas_


----------



## Man18 (Dec 12, 2008)

YEs syslak go ahead and send me the answer Lazycus does indeed have a fitting username.

Scores

R4man18: 7
TomQMan: 4
imz: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
budrow66: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
greyhound: 1
votkrath: 1
trollydave:2
seja-8: 1
Lazycus: 2
szyslak: 1



Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Home Alone II
Jack Frost
Nightmare Before Christmas
Scrooged
Ernest Saves Christmas
A Christmas Story
Jingle All The Way
Polar Express
Money Train
Die Hard
Bad Santa
Elf
reindeer games
Love Actually
Santa Clause 2
The Life and Adventures of Santa Claus
Silent Night Deadly Night
National Lampoons Christmas Vacation
Home Alone 3
Black Christmas
An American Christmas Carol
Trading Places
Puppet Master vs Demonic Toys
Emmet Otter's Jug-Band Christmas


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 12, 2008)

Sending the answer to Lazycus...


----------



## Lazycus (Dec 12, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> YEs syslak go ahead and send me the answer Lazycus does indeed have a fitting username.



What are you rambling about?  I sent you a PM with the answer as soon as I posted the pic.  Turn off the porn and look in your inbox.  Perhaps I should have put a pic of young Jamie Lee Curtis in there so you would have remembered it.


----------



## Man18 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hebrew Hammer


----------



## Man18 (Dec 12, 2008)

http://media.filmschoolrejects.com/images/badxmas1.jpg


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 12, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Hebrew Hammer


Correct

Scores

*R4man18: 8*
TomQMan: 4
imz: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
budrow66: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
greyhound: 1
votkrath: 1
trollydave:2
seja-8: 1
Lazycus: 2
Szyslak: 1



Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Home Alone II
Jack Frost
Nightmare Before Christmas
Scrooged
Ernest Saves Christmas
A Christmas Story
Jingle All The Way
Polar Express
Money Train
Die Hard
Bad Santa
Elf
reindeer games
Love Actually
Santa Clause 2
The Life and Adventures of Santa Claus
Silent Night Deadly Night
National Lampoons Christmas Vacation
Home Alone 3
Black Christmas
An American Christmas Carol
Trading Places
Puppet Master vs Demonic Toys
Emmet Otter's Jug-Band Christmas
Hebrew Hammer


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 13, 2008)

Surviving Christmas


----------



## Man18 (Dec 13, 2008)

Correct

Scores

R4man18: 8
TomQMan: 4
imz: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
budrow66: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
greyhound: 1
votkrath: 1
trollydave:2
seja-8: 1
Lazycus: 2
Szyslak: 1



Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Home Alone II
Jack Frost
Nightmare Before Christmas
Scrooged
Ernest Saves Christmas
A Christmas Story
Jingle All The Way
Polar Express
Money Train
Die Hard
Bad Santa
Elf
reindeer games
Love Actually
Santa Clause 2
The Life and Adventures of Santa Claus
Silent Night Deadly Night
National Lampoons Christmas Vacation
Home Alone 3
Black Christmas
An American Christmas Carol
Trading Places
Puppet Master vs Demonic Toys
Emmet Otter's Jug-Band Christmas
Hebrew Hammer
Surviving Christmsd


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 14, 2008)

Crap. Running low on time. 






(Couldn't find an image for the movie I wanted to post)


----------



## Lazycus (Dec 14, 2008)

"The Year Without a Santa Claus"

He's Mr. 101!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 14, 2008)

Indeed he is, and you are correct.


Scores

R4man18: 8
TomQMan: 4
imz: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
budrow66: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
greyhound: 1
votkrath: 1
trollydave:2
seja-8: 1
*Lazycus: 3*
Szyslak: 1



Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Home Alone II
Jack Frost
Nightmare Before Christmas
Scrooged
Ernest Saves Christmas
A Christmas Story
Jingle All The Way
Polar Express
Money Train
Die Hard
Bad Santa
Elf
reindeer games
Love Actually
Santa Clause 2
The Life and Adventures of Santa Claus
Silent Night Deadly Night
National Lampoons Christmas Vacation
Home Alone 3
Black Christmas
An American Christmas Carol
Trading Places
Puppet Master vs Demonic Toys
Emmet Otter's Jug-Band Christmas
Hebrew Hammer
Surviving Christmas
The Year Without a Santa Claus


----------



## Lazycus (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## Man18 (Dec 15, 2008)

Frosty The Snowman?

pipe hat and water lead me to think this.


----------



## Lazycus (Dec 15, 2008)

Correct.  That's Karen in the greenhouse crying at Frosty's "remains".  Don't fear though, he's made of 'Christmas snow'.

Scores

*R4man18: 9*
TomQMan: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
Lazycus: 3
imz: 2
trollydave:2
budrow66: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
greyhound: 1
votkrath: 1
seja-8: 1
Szyslak: 1



Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Home Alone II
Jack Frost
Nightmare Before Christmas
Scrooged
Ernest Saves Christmas
A Christmas Story
Jingle All The Way
Polar Express
Money Train
Die Hard
Bad Santa
Elf
reindeer games
Love Actually
Santa Clause 2
The Life and Adventures of Santa Claus
Silent Night Deadly Night
National Lampoons Christmas Vacation
Home Alone 3
Black Christmas
An American Christmas Carol
Trading Places
Puppet Master vs Demonic Toys
Emmet Otter's Jug-Band Christmas
Hebrew Hammer
Surviving Christmas
The Year Without a Santa Claus
Frosty the Snowman


----------



## Man18 (Dec 15, 2008)

new movie. info sent 2 lazycus


----------



## imz (Dec 15, 2008)

halloween


----------



## Man18 (Dec 15, 2008)

no. cuz this is about december holidays.


----------



## tomqman (Dec 15, 2008)

toooooo easy
Jack Frost 2: Revenge of the Mutant Killer Snowman


----------



## Man18 (Dec 15, 2008)

Correct.  

Scores

R4man18: 9
*TomQMan: 5*
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
Lazycus: 3
imz: 2
trollydave:2
budrow66: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
greyhound: 1
votkrath: 1
seja-8: 1
Szyslak: 1



Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Home Alone II
Jack Frost
Nightmare Before Christmas
Scrooged
Ernest Saves Christmas
A Christmas Story
Jingle All The Way
Polar Express
Money Train
Die Hard
Bad Santa
Elf
reindeer games
Love Actually
Santa Clause 2
The Life and Adventures of Santa Claus
Silent Night Deadly Night
National Lampoons Christmas Vacation
Home Alone 3
Black Christmas
An American Christmas Carol
Trading Places
Puppet Master vs Demonic Toys
Emmet Otter's Jug-Band Christmas
Hebrew Hammer
Surviving Christmas
The Year Without a Santa Claus
Frosty the Snowman
Jack Frost 2


----------



## tomqman (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 16, 2008)

Miracle on 34th Street (1994 version)


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 16, 2008)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Miracle on 34th Street (1994 version)


Correct!

Scores

R4man18: 9
TomQMan: 5
*Vulpes Abnocto: 4*
Lazycus: 3
imz: 2
trollydave:2
budrow66: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
greyhound: 1
votkrath: 1
seja-8: 1
Szyslak: 1



Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Home Alone II
Jack Frost
Nightmare Before Christmas
Scrooged
Ernest Saves Christmas
A Christmas Story
Jingle All The Way
Polar Express
Money Train
Die Hard
Bad Santa
Elf
reindeer games
Love Actually
Santa Clause 2
The Life and Adventures of Santa Claus
Silent Night Deadly Night
National Lampoons Christmas Vacation
Home Alone 3
Black Christmas
An American Christmas Carol
Trading Places
Puppet Master vs Demonic Toys
Emmet Otter's Jug-Band Christmas
Hebrew Hammer
Surviving Christmas
The Year Without a Santa Claus
Frosty the Snowman
Jack Frost 2
Miracle on 34th Street (1994 version)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## Man18 (Dec 16, 2008)

eight crazy nights



*Posts merged*


----------



## Lazycus (Dec 17, 2008)

"Die Hard 2"


----------



## Man18 (Dec 17, 2008)

Correct!

Scores

R4man18: 10
TomQMan: 5
*Vulpes Abnocto: 4*
Lazycus: 4
imz: 2
trollydave:2
budrow66: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
greyhound: 1
votkrath: 1
seja-8: 1
Szyslak: 1



Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Home Alone II
Jack Frost
Nightmare Before Christmas
Scrooged
Ernest Saves Christmas
A Christmas Story
Jingle All The Way
Polar Express
Money Train
Die Hard
Bad Santa
Elf
reindeer games
Love Actually
Santa Clause 2
The Life and Adventures of Santa Claus
Silent Night Deadly Night
National Lampoons Christmas Vacation
Home Alone 3
Black Christmas
An American Christmas Carol
Trading Places
Puppet Master vs Demonic Toys
Emmet Otter's Jug-Band Christmas
Hebrew Hammer
Surviving Christmas
The Year Without a Santa Claus
Frosty the Snowman
Jack Frost 2
Miracle on 34th Street (1994 version)
Die Hard 2


=


----------



## Lazycus (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## Tanas (Dec 18, 2008)

Mister Magoo's Christmas Carol


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 18, 2008)

Mr. Magoo's Christmas Carol

A day late and a dollar short.


----------



## Man18 (Dec 18, 2008)

Correct! Tan Ass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores

R4man18: 10
TomQMan: 5
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
Lazycus: 4
imz: 2
trollydave:2
budrow66: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
greyhound: 1
votkrath: 1
seja-8: 1
Szyslak: 1
Tanas:1



Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Home Alone II
Jack Frost
Nightmare Before Christmas
Scrooged
Ernest Saves Christmas
A Christmas Story
Jingle All The Way
Polar Express
Money Train
Die Hard
Bad Santa
Elf
reindeer games
Love Actually
Santa Clause 2
The Life and Adventures of Santa Claus
Silent Night Deadly Night
National Lampoons Christmas Vacation
Home Alone 3
Black Christmas
An American Christmas Carol
Trading Places
Puppet Master vs Demonic Toys
Emmet Otter's Jug-Band Christmas
Hebrew Hammer
Surviving Christmas
The Year Without a Santa Claus
Frosty the Snowman
Jack Frost 2
Miracle on 34th Street (1994 version)
Die Hard 2
Mr. Magoo's Christmas Carol


----------



## Tanas (Dec 18, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Correct! Tan Ass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see that you haven't changed one little bit and you are still as retarded as ever.


----------



## Man18 (Dec 18, 2008)

Okay so Bad joke lost on tanas.


new movie.


----------



## Tanas (Dec 18, 2008)

No not a bad joke the same old joke.


----------



## Man18 (Dec 18, 2008)

My Username from the outside makes me look gay. people saying your ass is pleasantly tan for an ass which in most tanning cases is fairly pale isnt really offensive.


----------



## Lazycus (Dec 18, 2008)

"XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX"

Wasn't Tanas supposed to post the next picture?


----------



## Man18 (Dec 18, 2008)

He said no because of his dark rear end.

SO post a pic send me the answer.
U are Right Lazycus.


NVM you are not eligible technically.


So please delete the answer.


----------



## Lazycus (Dec 18, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> He said no because of his dark rear end.
> 
> SO post a pic send me the answer.
> U are Right Lazycus.
> ...



What?  Now I'm not eligible because of my pale ass?  gth!  Give me the point.


----------



## Man18 (Dec 18, 2008)

YOu are not eligble do to the fact that you were the previous picture guy. If tanas did indeed post a picture you would still be unable to post.


----------



## Lazycus (Dec 18, 2008)

OK.  R4 take it easy on the sensitive types.  Vulpes, don't steal the point!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 18, 2008)

*shrug* I'm not stealing anything. 
Tanas got it before I did.
He gets 12 hours to post his pic, like we all do.

I'm just watching you two, and wondering wtf you're doing.


----------



## seja-8 (Dec 18, 2008)

I'll Be Home for Christmas





someone take my turn






also:  hahahha r4man is kicking trolley and tanas's ASS.  didn't you know that your not allowed  to do that?  i'm pretty sure you get suspended for beating TrolleyDave in NTM.



ALSOalso: tan ass, tanas.   hahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahaha i see what you did thar.


----------



## Man18 (Dec 18, 2008)

I was given info that he wasnt going to post a pic at all so I went ahead and did so.

He was joking around cuz u can answer but was lurking before he was actually able to delete the answer.


Hmm. I seem to easily be able to get on peoples bad sides. Started with like lazycus in this topic now tanas and I only have like 10 points.


----------



## Lazycus (Dec 18, 2008)

Nah, you're not on my bad side R4.  I'm thicker skinned than Tanas, maybe not as tan skinned though.  Just having some fun.

And yeah Vulpes, I meant don't steal the point for "I'll Be Home for Christmas".  Too late for that now.

So who's gonna post the next pic?


----------



## seja-8 (Dec 18, 2008)

but was i right




WAS I 



*WAS I*





*WUZZI WAS A BEAR*


----------



## greyhound (Dec 18, 2008)

well, you'd better learn the rules if you're going to be the next judge. I'm currently doing the same as Vulpes


----------



## seja-8 (Dec 18, 2008)

TROLLEYDAVE IS GONNA SHIT A BRICK BUILDING OVER ALL THE SPAM IN THIS TOPIC TOMORROW

*Posts merged*

ALSO:  ANYONE WANT TO BUY SOME SHAMWOWS!    THERE EXCELLENT CHRISTMAS/KWANZA/HANIKUM/MUSLIMWINTERCELEBRATION GIFTS!


----------



## Man18 (Dec 18, 2008)

Seja boy up in this Oh playing on his gd cyclo even though he coulda had an r4 but he spent his cash on a whore I cant parody for shit.

I shall buy a shamwow.

I mean fuck why not.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 18, 2008)

*facepalm*

I've never missed Szyslak so much as now....
....true I've never missed him before, but it really is a milestone.


----------



## seja-8 (Dec 18, 2008)

http://i41.tinypic.com/2ptpa8p.jpg


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 18, 2008)

A Flintstones Christmas Carol?


----------



## Man18 (Dec 18, 2008)

Correct Vulpes


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 18, 2008)

Do I send the answer to seja-8?



( as best as I can tell, here's the scoreboard )
Scores

R4man18: 10
TomQMan: 5
Vulpes Abnocto: 5
Lazycus: 4
imz: 2
trollydave:2
budrow66: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
greyhound: 1
votkrath: 1
seja-8: 2
Szyslak: 1
Tanas: 1



Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Home Alone II
Jack Frost
Nightmare Before Christmas
Scrooged
Ernest Saves Christmas
A Christmas Story
Jingle All The Way
Polar Express
Money Train
Die Hard
Bad Santa
Elf
reindeer games
Love Actually
Santa Clause 2
The Life and Adventures of Santa Claus
Silent Night Deadly Night
National Lampoons Christmas Vacation
Home Alone 3
Black Christmas
An American Christmas Carol
Trading Places
Puppet Master vs Demonic Toys
Emmet Otter's Jug-Band Christmas
Hebrew Hammer
Surviving Christmas
The Year Without a Santa Claus
Frosty the Snowman
Jack Frost 2
Miracle on 34th Street (1994 version)
Die Hard 2
Mister Magoo's Christmas Carol
I'll Be Home for Christmas
A Flintstones Christmas Carol


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 18, 2008)

Well that was a bit ridiculous.  Tanas should have been given the 12 hours to post a new pic, but if he did indeed indicate that he wasn't going to post one, then R4man18 posting a new one was fine, and Lazycus shouldn't have been able to guess it.  Letting everyone know that would have been a good idea, though.

Thanks, Lazycus, for being cool about it and going with the flow.    

It looks like everything is back on track.  The scores Vulpes posted are correct.  Vulpes has posted the current movie, and should PM the answer to seja-8.  seja-8 can't guess the current movie, even if the answer gets lost in the mail.  



			
				Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> *facepalm*
> 
> I've never missed Szyslak so much as now....
> ....true I've never missed him before, but it really is a milestone.








  I can't imagine I would have helped any.  Thanks for getting it back on the rails.


----------



## Man18 (Dec 19, 2008)

Babes in Toyland

Not a movie below just nom nom nom


Spoiler



I have her nude photos saved.


----------



## Man18 (Dec 19, 2008)

Spoiler



[titleont Open Till Confirmed I was right]


----------



## Lazycus (Dec 19, 2008)

You're right.  You posted just as I found it.  It's the 1961 version to be precise, with Annette as you indicated.


"How the Grinch Stole Christmas"


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 19, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Babes in ToylandCorrect
> 
> QUOTE(Lazycus @ Dec 19 2008, 01:46 AM) How the Grinch Stole Christmas


Correct

Lazycus's turn to post a movie.  Please PM the answer to R4man18.

Scores

*R4man18: 11*
TomQMan: 5
Vulpes Abnocto: 5
*Lazycus: 5*
imz: 2
trollydave:2
budrow66: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
greyhound: 1
votkrath: 1
seja-8: 2
Szyslak: 1
Tanas: 1



Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Home Alone II
Jack Frost
Nightmare Before Christmas
Scrooged
Ernest Saves Christmas
A Christmas Story
Jingle All The Way
Polar Express
Money Train
Die Hard
Bad Santa
Elf
reindeer games
Love Actually
Santa Clause 2
The Life and Adventures of Santa Claus
Silent Night Deadly Night
National Lampoons Christmas Vacation
Home Alone 3
Black Christmas
An American Christmas Carol
Trading Places
Puppet Master vs Demonic Toys
Emmet Otter's Jug-Band Christmas
Hebrew Hammer
Surviving Christmas
The Year Without a Santa Claus
Frosty the Snowman
Jack Frost 2
Miracle on 34th Street (1994 version)
Die Hard 2
Mister Magoo's Christmas Carol
I'll Be Home for Christmas
A Flintstones Christmas Carol
Babes in Toyland (1961)
How the Grinch Stole Christmas (2000)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks Szyslak. Sorry I wasn't here to confirm it myself.
Lots of internet connection trouble ATM.

I'm off to cuss out my ISP.


----------



## Man18 (Dec 19, 2008)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Thanks Szyslak. Sorry I wasn't here to confirm it myself.
> Lots of internet connection trouble ATM.
> 
> I'm off to cuss out my ISP.


Ditto. But I was working. im back from work so thanks!!!!


----------



## Lazycus (Dec 19, 2008)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 20, 2008)

Christmas with the Kranks


----------



## Lazycus (Dec 20, 2008)

Correct!

Scores

R4man18: 11
*Vulpes Abnocto: 6*
TomQMan: 5
Lazycus: 5
imz: 2
trollydave:2
budrow66: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
greyhound: 1
votkrath: 1
seja-8: 2
Szyslak: 1
Tanas: 1



Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Home Alone II
Jack Frost
Nightmare Before Christmas
Scrooged
Ernest Saves Christmas
A Christmas Story
Jingle All The Way
Polar Express
Money Train
Die Hard
Bad Santa
Elf
reindeer games
Love Actually
Santa Clause 2
The Life and Adventures of Santa Claus
Silent Night Deadly Night
National Lampoons Christmas Vacation
Home Alone 3
Black Christmas
An American Christmas Carol
Trading Places
Puppet Master vs Demonic Toys
Emmet Otter's Jug-Band Christmas
Hebrew Hammer
Surviving Christmas
The Year Without a Santa Claus
Frosty the Snowman
Jack Frost 2
Miracle on 34th Street (1994 version)
Die Hard 2
Mister Magoo's Christmas Carol
I'll Be Home for Christmas
A Flintstones Christmas Carol
Babes in Toyland (1961)
How the Grinch Stole Christmas (2000)
Christmas with the Kranks


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Man18 (Dec 20, 2008)

Totally wanna say rent but that looks like Renee Zellweger so I dont know.

and gonna stop guessing so Vulpes hurry cus Ima try not to be the judge.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 20, 2008)

Well I can't rightly take a stab at it.....
I posted it after all.

Hint: The movie in question may not have a Christmas theme, but there are holiday elements within. (New Years, here....I think)


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 22, 2008)

I'll give this thread a little _Bridget Jones's Diary_ bump.


----------



## imz (Dec 22, 2008)

Bridget Jones: The Edge of Reason


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 23, 2008)

Kee-rect!

(Sorry for taking so long to respond. Looooong weekend, and not the good kind.)

Scores

R4man18: 11
Vulpes Abnocto: 6
TomQMan: 5
Lazycus: 5
*imz: 3*
trollydave:2
budrow66: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
greyhound: 1
votkrath: 1
seja-8: 2
Szyslak: 1
Tanas: 1



Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Home Alone II
Jack Frost
Nightmare Before Christmas
Scrooged
Ernest Saves Christmas
A Christmas Story
Jingle All The Way
Polar Express
Money Train
Die Hard
Bad Santa
Elf
reindeer games
Love Actually
Santa Clause 2
The Life and Adventures of Santa Claus
Silent Night Deadly Night
National Lampoons Christmas Vacation
Home Alone 3
Black Christmas
An American Christmas Carol
Trading Places
Puppet Master vs Demonic Toys
Emmet Otter's Jug-Band Christmas
Hebrew Hammer
Surviving Christmas
The Year Without a Santa Claus
Frosty the Snowman
Jack Frost 2
Miracle on 34th Street (1994 version)
Die Hard 2
Mister Magoo's Christmas Carol
I'll Be Home for Christmas
A Flintstones Christmas Carol
Babes in Toyland (1961)
How the Grinch Stole Christmas (2000)
Christmas with the Kranks
Bridget Jones: The Edge of Reason


----------



## imz (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 23, 2008)

Heh. I just saw this one last night with my niece.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Dec 26, 2008)

Shrek


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 26, 2008)

Gonna have to be more specific, Pizzaroo. There are numerous Shrek movies now.


----------



## Banger (Dec 26, 2008)

Far to easy and i have not even seen the movie.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 26, 2008)

Banger: You're welcome to join in, yanno. The point is still up for grabs.


----------



## Man18 (Dec 26, 2008)

Shrek the Halls


----------



## Man18 (Dec 26, 2008)

dum di dum


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 26, 2008)

That's the one!

Scores

*R4man18....err.... TTDSman18: 12*
Vulpes Abnocto: 6
TomQMan: 5
Lazycus: 5
imz: 3
trollydave:2
budrow66: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
greyhound: 1
votkrath: 1
seja-8: 2
Szyslak: 1
Tanas: 1



Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Home Alone II
Jack Frost
Nightmare Before Christmas
Scrooged
Ernest Saves Christmas
A Christmas Story
Jingle All The Way
Polar Express
Money Train
Die Hard
Bad Santa
Elf
reindeer games
Love Actually
Santa Clause 2
The Life and Adventures of Santa Claus
Silent Night Deadly Night
National Lampoons Christmas Vacation
Home Alone 3
Black Christmas
An American Christmas Carol
Trading Places
Puppet Master vs Demonic Toys
Emmet Otter's Jug-Band Christmas
Hebrew Hammer
Surviving Christmas
The Year Without a Santa Claus
Frosty the Snowman
Jack Frost 2
Miracle on 34th Street (1994 version)
Die Hard 2
Mister Magoo's Christmas Carol
I'll Be Home for Christmas
A Flintstones Christmas Carol
Babes in Toyland (1961)
How the Grinch Stole Christmas (2000)
Christmas with the Kranks
Bridget Jones: The Edge of Reason
Shrek the Halls



(You might as well accept your win, dood. I can't catch up.)


----------



## Man18 (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## Man18 (Dec 26, 2008)

So exciting.

*Posts merged*

if me or imz dont update the scores in time feel free to post your own movie but write a sentence or 2 proving you are correct.


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 27, 2008)

TTDSman18 said:
			
		

>



ghost busters?


----------



## Man18 (Dec 27, 2008)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> TTDSman18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 27, 2008)

Nah. That's Ghostbusters 2. 

"Dis iss Vego!"



The video doesn't prove I'm right...I just like the scene.


----------



## Man18 (Dec 27, 2008)

That's the one!

Scores


*Vulpes Abnocto: 7*
TTDSman18: 5
TomQMan: 5
Lazycus: 5
imz: 3
trollydave:2
budrow66: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
greyhound: 1
votkrath: 1
seja-8: 2
Szyslak: 1
Tanas: 1



Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Home Alone II
Jack Frost
Nightmare Before Christmas
Scrooged
Ernest Saves Christmas
A Christmas Story
Jingle All The Way
Polar Express
Money Train
Die Hard
Bad Santa
Elf
reindeer games
Love Actually
Santa Clause 2
The Life and Adventures of Santa Claus
Silent Night Deadly Night
National Lampoons Christmas Vacation
Home Alone 3
Black Christmas
An American Christmas Carol
Trading Places
Puppet Master vs Demonic Toys
Emmet Otter's Jug-Band Christmas
Hebrew Hammer
Surviving Christmas
The Year Without a Santa Claus
Frosty the Snowman
Jack Frost 2
Miracle on 34th Street (1994 version)
Die Hard 2
Mister Magoo's Christmas Carol
I'll Be Home for Christmas
A Flintstones Christmas Carol
Babes in Toyland (1961)
How the Grinch Stole Christmas (2000)
Christmas with the Kranks
Bridget Jones: The Edge of Reason
Shrek the Halls
GhostBusters 2


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 27, 2008)

....Yes it's a Holiday movie.

See, here's the Christmas scene.







And before somebody gripes about me posting nude breasted women:
First of all....how the hell can you see that?
Secondly, in this scene the dancers weren't willing to have open-breasted outfits, 
so the outfits were made with fake rubber breasts in the front. 
There is absolutely no _actual_ nudity in this scene.

Oh, and I saw what you did there, TTDSman.
(jeez that's an awkward name to say)


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 30, 2008)

Time to post a hint Vulpes.


----------



## Man18 (Dec 30, 2008)

If this was a circus it would probably be flying.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2008)

The Meaning Of Life?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 30, 2008)

You got it!

Scores


Vulpes Abnocto: 7
TTDSman18: 5
TomQMan: 5
Lazycus: 5
imz: 3
*trollydave:3*
budrow66: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
greyhound: 1
votkrath: 1
seja-8: 2
Szyslak: 1
Tanas: 1



Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Home Alone II
Jack Frost
Nightmare Before Christmas
Scrooged
Ernest Saves Christmas
A Christmas Story
Jingle All The Way
Polar Express
Money Train
Die Hard
Bad Santa
Elf
reindeer games
Love Actually
Santa Clause 2
The Life and Adventures of Santa Claus
Silent Night Deadly Night
National Lampoons Christmas Vacation
Home Alone 3
Black Christmas
An American Christmas Carol
Trading Places
Puppet Master vs Demonic Toys
Emmet Otter's Jug-Band Christmas
Hebrew Hammer
Surviving Christmas
The Year Without a Santa Claus
Frosty the Snowman
Jack Frost 2
Miracle on 34th Street (1994 version)
Die Hard 2
Mister Magoo's Christmas Carol
I'll Be Home for Christmas
A Flintstones Christmas Carol
Babes in Toyland (1961)
How the Grinch Stole Christmas (2000)
Christmas with the Kranks
Bridget Jones: The Edge of Reason
Shrek the Halls
GhostBusters 2
Monty Python's The Meaning of Life




(My apologies Szyslak, I didn't see the hint prompt. Thank you TTDSman for picking up my slack.)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2008)

Next up :


----------



## Man18 (Dec 30, 2008)

easy one trolleydave cuz anyone searching for holiday movies gets this to pop up a lot.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 31, 2008)

Take a guess TTDSDood!


----------



## Man18 (Dec 31, 2008)

Santa Claus Conquers the Martins


its on many many omg this movie sucks lists.


----------



## Man18 (Dec 31, 2008)

Spoiler











If im right open and guess.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 31, 2008)

TTDSman18 said:
			
		

> If im right open and guess.



Of course you're right!

Scores


Vulpes Abnocto: 7
*TTDSman18: 6*
TomQMan: 5
Lazycus: 5
imz: 3
trollydave:3
budrow66: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
greyhound: 1
votkrath: 1
seja-8: 2
Szyslak: 1
Tanas: 1



Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Home Alone II
Jack Frost
Nightmare Before Christmas
Scrooged
Ernest Saves Christmas
A Christmas Story
Jingle All The Way
Polar Express
Money Train
Die Hard
Bad Santa
Elf
reindeer games
Love Actually
Santa Clause 2
The Life and Adventures of Santa Claus
Silent Night Deadly Night
National Lampoons Christmas Vacation
Home Alone 3
Black Christmas
An American Christmas Carol
Trading Places
Puppet Master vs Demonic Toys
Emmet Otter's Jug-Band Christmas
Hebrew Hammer
Surviving Christmas
The Year Without a Santa Claus
Frosty the Snowman
Jack Frost 2
Miracle on 34th Street (1994 version)
Die Hard 2
Mister Magoo's Christmas Carol
I'll Be Home for Christmas
A Flintstones Christmas Carol
Babes in Toyland (1961)
How the Grinch Stole Christmas (2000)
Christmas with the Kranks
Bridget Jones: The Edge of Reason
Shrek the Halls
GhostBusters 2
Monty Python's The Meaning of Life
Santa Claus Conquers The Martians


----------



## Man18 (Dec 31, 2008)

Try searching for christmas movies without that sucker popping up

its hard.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 31, 2008)

I never even noticed, I actually really like the film as cheesy as it is!


----------



## Lazycus (Dec 31, 2008)

"The Lion in Winter"


----------



## Man18 (Jan 1, 2009)

Of course you're right!

Scores


Vulpes Abnocto: 7
TTDSman18: 6
TomQMan: 5
Lazycus: 6
imz: 3
trollydave:3
budrow66: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
greyhound: 1
votkrath: 1
seja-8: 2
Szyslak: 1
Tanas: 1



Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Home Alone II
Jack Frost
Nightmare Before Christmas
Scrooged
Ernest Saves Christmas
A Christmas Story
Jingle All The Way
Polar Express
Money Train
Die Hard
Bad Santa
Elf
reindeer games
Love Actually
Santa Clause 2
The Life and Adventures of Santa Claus
Silent Night Deadly Night
National Lampoons Christmas Vacation
Home Alone 3
Black Christmas
An American Christmas Carol
Trading Places
Puppet Master vs Demonic Toys
Emmet Otter's Jug-Band Christmas
Hebrew Hammer
Surviving Christmas
The Year Without a Santa Claus
Frosty the Snowman
Jack Frost 2
Miracle on 34th Street (1994 version)
Die Hard 2
Mister Magoo's Christmas Carol
I'll Be Home for Christmas
A Flintstones Christmas Carol
Babes in Toyland (1961)
How the Grinch Stole Christmas (2000)
Christmas with the Kranks
Bridget Jones: The Edge of Reason
Shrek the Halls
GhostBusters 2
Monty Python's The Meaning of Life
Santa Claus Conquers The Martians
The Lion In Winter


----------



## Lazycus (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 4, 2009)

I believe we might need a hint, Lazycus.


----------



## Lazycus (Jan 4, 2009)

I posted it on New Year's Day.  That's a drunk Fred Astaire being taken away by Bing Crosby if you didn't recognize them.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 4, 2009)

Holiday Inn?


----------



## Lazycus (Jan 4, 2009)

Correct.  A great old movie to watch if you've never seen it and enjoy singing/dancing numbers.

Scores

*Vulpes Abnocto: 8*
TTDSman18: 6
Lazycus: 6
TomQMan: 5
imz: 3
trollydave:3
seja-8: 2
budrow66: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
greyhound: 1
votkrath: 1
Szyslak: 1
Tanas: 1



Spoiler: Movies already posted this round




Home Alone II
Jack Frost
Nightmare Before Christmas
Scrooged
Ernest Saves Christmas
A Christmas Story
Jingle All The Way
Polar Express
Money Train
Die Hard
Bad Santa
Elf
reindeer games
Love Actually
Santa Clause 2
The Life and Adventures of Santa Claus
Silent Night Deadly Night
National Lampoons Christmas Vacation
Home Alone 3
Black Christmas
An American Christmas Carol
Trading Places
Puppet Master vs Demonic Toys
Emmet Otter's Jug-Band Christmas
Hebrew Hammer
Surviving Christmas
The Year Without a Santa Claus
Frosty the Snowman
Jack Frost 2
Miracle on 34th Street (1994 version)
Die Hard 2
Mister Magoo's Christmas Carol
I'll Be Home for Christmas
A Flintstones Christmas Carol
Babes in Toyland (1961)
How the Grinch Stole Christmas (2000)
Christmas with the Kranks
Bridget Jones: The Edge of Reason
Shrek the Halls
GhostBusters 2
Monty Python's The Meaning of Life
Santa Claus Conquers The Martians
The Lion In Winter
Holiday Inn


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 4, 2009)

Dunno about you guys, but I'm running out of movies.


----------



## Man18 (Jan 4, 2009)

it ends in 5.5 hours so its no biggie.


----------



## Man18 (Jan 4, 2009)

lets start thinking of movies.

i suggest animated for the next round or maybe parodies 

another idea would be cutting it off at the end of each month instead of what we have been doing.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 4, 2009)

True enough but I like to give people as many chances as possible to get points near the end.

Even those who pretend not to know the answer.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: I'm always for animated.


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 5, 2009)

Good round everyone!  Hope everyone had a good time over the holidays and got to revisit a few of their old favorites.  Time to move on to another genre.  

With TTDSman18's mysterious self-inflicted point reduction, the winner of this round and judge of the next is *Vulpes Abnocto*!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Time to make genre and rule change suggestions in the discussion thread: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=98698

Final Scores

*Vulpes Abnocto: 8*
TTDSman18: 6
Lazycus: 6
TomQMan: 5
imz: 3
trollydave:3
seja-8: 2
budrow66: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
greyhound: 1
votkrath: 1
Szyslak: 1
Tanas: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Home Alone II
Jack Frost
Nightmare Before Christmas
Scrooged
Ernest Saves Christmas
A Christmas Story
Jingle All The Way
Polar Express
Money Train
Die Hard
Bad Santa
Elf
reindeer games
Love Actually
Santa Clause 2
The Life and Adventures of Santa Claus
Silent Night Deadly Night
National Lampoons Christmas Vacation
Home Alone 3
Black Christmas
An American Christmas Carol
Trading Places
Puppet Master vs Demonic Toys
Emmet Otter's Jug-Band Christmas
Hebrew Hammer
Surviving Christmas
The Year Without a Santa Claus
Frosty the Snowman
Jack Frost 2
Miracle on 34th Street (1994 version)
Die Hard 2
Mister Magoo's Christmas Carol
I'll Be Home for Christmas
A Flintstones Christmas Carol
Babes in Toyland (1961)
How the Grinch Stole Christmas (2000)
Christmas with the Kranks
Bridget Jones: The Edge of Reason
Shrek the Halls
GhostBusters 2
Monty Python's The Meaning of Life
Santa Claus Conquers The Martians
The Lion In Winter
Holiday Inn


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 5, 2009)

Congrats Vulpes!


----------



## imz (Jan 5, 2009)

How about action movies and war movies? They're quite popular genres, also action movies are my favourite


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 5, 2009)

imz:

We're discussing it over here.

I made mention of war/anti-war movies. 
We'll take 'action' into consideration, too.


----------

